# removing 2nd wall in o'day 25 to make room for larger bed



## Davidlion

hi guys, 

i have an o'day 25 with a very comfortable cabin. i've had the boat for ten years and my biggest problem with this boat is that it is difficult to sleep on because the bed area in the bow of the boat is too small. 

there is a little head area that separtes the stateroom from the cabin, and it is blocked off by two very thin walls. 

i would like to knock down one of the walls, completely remove the head to make way for a larger bed. 

should i be concerned about removing this wall? i'm sure that it provides some sort of support to the boat, however i'm only interested in removing one wall, not both. would this be disastrous to the boat to remove it? the material that is holding up this wall is very wake, i cann't imagine that it bears that much weight. but before i do it i want to be completely sure that my boat won't twist like a corck screw from any stress. i sail the boat pretty hard every summer. 

David


----------



## deniseO30

The wall is called a bulkhead. Before you rip and tear, make sure it's not holding chain plates (anchor points for the mast cables) and or acting as a compression support for the deck mounted mast (if you have a deck mounted mast) 
Welcome to SN!


----------



## tschmidty

Do you generally have company or are you solo? Do you have the dinette or port/starboard settees? What are your plans for a head after you take out the old one? 

Reason I ask is because I think it makes more sense to set up a sleeping area in the main cabin. Add some plywood to support the bed, move some cushions and you're done. You then still have a head and a great storage place which is the best use for a v-berth on a small boat I think.


----------



## jimd333

I wouldn't mess withe the bulkheads. They are important structural members and besides spreading deck forces, they keep the shrouds from pulling the hull together...like squeezing a tube of toothpaste.


----------



## cb32863

Those bulkheads are not very structural. The main, thinker ones with the chainplates, yeah, leave those alone. I have seen mods where people have built a "lattice" box our of plywood that makes the two setees in the main salon in to one large berth. Might be easier to do that as you are going to probably want to keep the head and sink. You can store the parts for the biog berth in the v-berth and just quick set it up in the evenings. I think there are pics of this over at SBO in the O'Day area.


----------



## stpabr

Buy a house or a bigger boat


----------



## Minnesail

cb32863 said:


> I have seen mods where people have built a "lattice" box our of plywood that makes the two setees in the main salon in to one large berth.


I did this on my little boat, we now have a sleeping area that's a bit bigger than a full mattress. Not bad for a Catalina 22! Also probably way easier than knocking out bulkheads.


----------



## i_amcdn

Hmmm...I went the other way on our Edel 665....I installed a half wall between the "salon" and the v-berth. And added a hanging area opposite to hang the PFDs. Created some privacy for the porta potti that is in the v-berth,


----------



## albrazzi

Lots of 30 footers have a hole in a locker bulkhead you just put your feet in. Google some older tartan 30s and see what I mean. Might work for you. Rest your feet on the Toilet seat and hope no one needs it while you're asleep. Or fashion a door that when closed maintains the head and drops down over the seat.


----------



## VickiLee

Yup! Buying a horse or a boat is a good idea.


----------



## SHNOOL

Interjecting ONLY to show a picture of AN interior to an Oday 25... Note chainplates are on the AFT of the 2 forward bulkheads, not on the one in question.  I think it's a masthead rig so there may be another set of chainplates on the forward bulkhead for forward lowers.


----------

